# Dale



## daleyy (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, my names Dale. I am new to this forum but im looking into becoming quite an active member on it. Alot of the people on this forum seem really nice and id like to get to know you all very well 

I am intrested in bodybuilding and i consider it my hobby and i am always looking for ways to take my workouts to the next level. I am 21 years old.

Best regards dale


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello Dale welcome to UKM!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

And here's me thinking this thread was about me :lol: Welcome, you'll learn a lot and get to know a top bunch of people. :thumb:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UK-M Dale :beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello Dale


----------



## daleyy (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow im shocked for all the hellos  seems like this is a good forum after all much better than MT


----------



## 23inchguns (Oct 29, 2010)

hELLO AND WELCOME DALE


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Afternoon Dale


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome Dale


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey there Dale. Welcome to UKM and the family mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi dale, welcome to the board mate.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome Dale


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome matey!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome to uk m


----------

